# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  CNC Router tự chế đầu tiên của Jacky chain

## jacky chain

Tham gia diễn đàn cũng lâu mà cũng chưa có đóng góp được gì cho diễn đàn toàn ngồi học lớp các đàn anh đi trước. Thôi thì làm liều tự DIY lấy con CNC router làm gỗ cùi cùi để thoả lòng ước mơ. Vì em không giỏi cơ khí cũng mù tịt về điện nên mong các bác đi trước góp ý thêm nha
 Cấu hình máy
  Trục y: visme 2525 hành trình khả dụng 1.7m
            Ray trượt THK 20 dài 2m 
  Trục X combo của bác Ghoang chia rẻ lại. Hàng cực chất hành trình 950mm
  Trục Z hàng combo hành trình 200mm
step do còn gà về khoảng này nên chơi hàng mới của chị na cho chắc driver 2MA860H Của bác Thắng writewin step cùi momen xoắn 8Nm
Bob của anh robot. 
Sau đây là vài hình ảnh mong các bác xem góp ý giúp em ạ


Do hết tiền mua tấm che bụi nên mua giấy dầu về ngồi gấp lại. Tuy cùi nhưng cũng tạm ổn


đang gia công tấm tranh trên tấm cửa kích thướ́c 990mmx400mm mất hết 12h ( quá lâu phải không ạ)


Máy hút bụi và máy bơm nước mua hàng bãi tổng cộng hết 600k ăn đứt máy hút bụi gia đình luôn


Tủ điện tự lắp theo sự chỉ bảo nhiệt tình của bác Ghoang nên cũng tạm ổn, do tay nghề còn non nên xấu hoắc


Chạy máy bằng con lap top Nec cùi của Nhật nhưng cũng ổn
Còn Vấn đề công tắc giới hạn hành trình hiện em vẫn chưa làm được, mong bác nào hiểu rõ chỗ này chỉ em giúp em mang ơn ạ

----------

anhcos, CKD, kametoco, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## tuannguyen

Sao nick mình ảnh không tự load lên nhi? Phải bấm vào từng đường link để xem từng cái một.

----------


## jacky chain

Nịck em vẫn xem bình thường mà bác. bác xem lại nếu không xem được để em up lại

----------


## ghoang

Có 1 link phải click vô mới xem được
Cố lên Phong ơi,

----------


## jacky chain

> Có 1 link phải click vô mới xem được
> Cố lên Phong ơi,


Cảm ơn anh nhiều còn nhiều việc để làm mà giờ đem nó về quê rồi nên cũng đành bó tay. Hôm nào nhờ anh giảng giải thêm giúp em về công tắc giới hạn hành trình với em làm hoài không được

----------


## ghoang

mấy hôm nữa anh đấu CT hành trình con máy của anh. Anh em mình cùng làm là biết ngay thôi  :Wink:  . Tuần rồi mượn tủ điện của Thuyên chạy thử thấy cũng tạm.

----------


## jacky chain

He he khi nào làm em chạy lên vừa làm vừa học luôn. Hay chủ nhật này anh em mình đi Off nha

----------


## ghoang

OK lâu rồi không nhậu.

----------


## anhcos

Có phải bác chủ tên Phong không vậy...

----------


## jacky chain

> Có phải bác chủ tên Phong không vậy...


Chính thị là hắn nè. Khi nào anh rảnh cùng đi Off với anh em Bình Dương nha

----------


## huanpt

Chúc mừng, không nhất thiết phải AC servo như ban đầu.

----------


## thuyên1982

hehe sâu rồi nha chúc mừng. bình dương cố lên

----------


## anhcos

> Chính thị là hắn nè. Khi nào anh rảnh cùng đi Off với anh em Bình Dương nha


Suối tiên qua cũng gần, hôm nào off nhớ hú với nhé Phong.

----------


## jacky chain

> Chúc mừng, không nhất thiết phải AC servo như ban đầu.


 cảm ơn anh Huân đã nhiệt tình góp ý em còn phải cố gắng nhiều lắm ạ :Wink:

----------


## jacky chain

> hehe sâu rồi nha chúc mừng. bình dương cố lên


 Lâu quá không lên nhà anh xem con máy thế nào rồi chắc hôm nay khủng lắm rồi nè

----------


## jacky chain

> Suối tiên qua cũng gần, hôm nào off nhớ hú với nhé Phong.


Chắc chắn rồi em còn nợ anh chầu nhậu mà.

----------


## ít nói

Pác này giống em . mù tịt cả 2 . khoảng 2 tuần nữa em cũng xong 1 em lom dom 4060 xôm tụ cho vui.

----------


## vanminh063

tổng thiệt hại của con này nhiu vậy a ^^ 
à anh làm khung sắt hộp hả

----------


## vanlam1102

nhìn con máy chảy cả nước miếng.
chúc mừng bác nhé.

----------


## fucBD

Máy đẹp - Chúc mừng bác

----------


## dassault

máy đẹp ,chúc mừng bác

----------

